# AMD's Radeon HD 6450: UVD3 Meets The HTPC



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 7, 2011)

its launched today.

AMD's Radeon HD 6450: UVD3 Meets The HTPC - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/5627/6450.jpg
*img825.imageshack.us/img825/4972/caicosarchitecturediagr.png


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

price range?? around 4-5k??

According to USD price base in your posted link, it should hardly exceed 2.2k max...but the state of things here...


----------



## vickybat (Apr 7, 2011)

Great htpc card. Powerful enough to apply video filters and get a smooth hd playback.


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 8, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> price range?? around 4-5k??
> 
> According to USD price base in your posted link, it should hardly exceed 2.2k max...but the state of things here...



around 3k i guess.....Rs60/$ generally works out for indian prices...


----------



## Joker (Apr 8, 2011)

nice htpc card.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 8, 2011)

Htpc card that can run some games.


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2011)

Adiós HD5450 - here we got a great HTPC card but HD550 from AMD will give it some competition for sure


----------

